

What big problems would you like to see solved? - thetylerhayes

By big problems, I mean those addressing problems that are both important and urgent. Interpret that as you like.<p>By solved, I mean, for the most part, solved by people like those who participate in forums like HN. Which in turn probably also implies a solution that is web-based, or at least tech-based. Again, interpret as you like. I'm not looking to narrow the scope of this question too much.
======
wlievens
Synch all my crap on all my devices.

I own a desktop PC, a macbook pro, a GPS device, a cellphone and an ipod
touch.

When I want to drive to a friend, I have to look up his address first, write
it down, and then go to my car. Why doesn't my GPS have an address book?

This may be solved by buying a GPS that's actually a smartphone, of course :-)

------
petervandijck
One big problem is to make it Just Work, especially with your media. Apple's
on that.

A small problem: I buy a DVD for my kids at 29$, and they abuse it and within
a year I have to buy it again.

